# Epackage hurt in car accident.



## epackage (Jul 26, 2010)

Hello there forum members, my name is Bob and I am Jim's (epackage) brother. Jim was hit in the rear at 70 miles an hour last week by another driver who wasn't paying attention and he will be in the hospital for a week or two. He wanted me to handle his affairs and one of the biggest concerns he had were the people here who are waiting for bottles that they bought from him. I told him I would do my best to assist everyone so here goes, if you paid for a bottle or bottles please send an e-mail to epackage@msn.com and let me know exactly what bottles you are expecting if you can and I will get them out to you this week. If you need to pay for a bottle or bottles I would appreciate it if you would do so soon so I can get everyone what they have coming fairly and quickly. I hope you all understand any delays, this was actually the biggest concern he had when I was at the hospital saturday, even more so than gas & electric or water & cable bills. It seems the people here have become very good friends with him, so I promise to do my best to make sure that everyone gets what they have coming to them. 
       Thank You,
                          Bob


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 26, 2010)

Bob,...Please make sure Jim knows that we wish him well, and a speedy recovery! That sucks and I hope he's gonna be allright! No bottle transactions here,...just some honest concern! Tell him we're pulling for him!


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi Bob.... Thanks for letting us all know. He will be in my thoughts and prayers for a speedy recovery. I expect you will here the same from many others here. I hope it's not anything too serious... since you have an idea of when he's getting out, I'm hoping that means he will be ok. 

 Kate


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jul 26, 2010)

Tell him I wish him a speedy recovery and as a fellow New Jersian my prayers are with him and his family.Please keep us updated with his recovery.Steve


----------



## woodswalker (Jul 26, 2010)

Oh My Goodness...thats terrible...Jim will be in my thoughts and prayers and hope fully he is getting the best care....I wish people would be more careful when driving and pay attention!! 
     You, Jim and entire family will be in my prayers.....
 Manda~


----------



## ajohn (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks Bob for letting us know.Please let him know his quick recovery are in my prayers.Anthony


----------



## cc6pack (Jul 26, 2010)

Bob

 Thanks for posting the info. Well wishes here to. He's helped a lot of folks on the is forum, me included when I was having some puter problems posting pics.


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 26, 2010)

Oh no!  I hope he alright.  Please send him my best wishes for a quick recovery!


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 26, 2010)

Hope you have have a speedy recovery Jim---your in my prayers.   Fred.


----------



## beendiggin (Jul 26, 2010)

That sucks........I'm hoping for a quick and complete recovery.  Was the other driver or anyone else hurt?


----------



## bottle34nut (Jul 26, 2010)

bob,  im maybe 15 minutes from jim in pequannock.   what hospital is he in and can i visit?  thanks,  greg


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jul 26, 2010)

Hey Bob,
 Please send our best wishes to Jim for a speedy recovery. He is a great guy and an asset to the forum. We'll miss him (until he returns).


----------



## madpaddla (Jul 26, 2010)

My prayers.  Get well soon.  Hoping all works out for ya.  Nice that your brother is helping out.  Keep us posted on things.


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 27, 2010)

I just wanted to make sure this is legit.  Hie email was hacked not too long ago.  Is it safe to send money right now?  I just got a weird feeling about it.  At any rate, I hope all is well with Jim.


----------



## Nickevlau (Jul 27, 2010)

Praying for a complete and quick recovery.  Thanks Bob for helping out!


----------



## Jim (Jul 27, 2010)

Sorry to hear of Jim's misfortune. Best wishes for a speedy and full recovery.  ~Jim


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Jul 27, 2010)

Hey Bob, be sure and tell Jim I'm praying for his speedy recovery.  ~Mike


----------



## Dansalata (Jul 27, 2010)

PRAYERS GOIN OUT!!! HOPE YOU ARE WELL SOON!!!


----------



## Poison_Us (Jul 27, 2010)

Thank you for letting us know.  Let him know we are all pulling for him to get better and back on his feet soon.


----------



## cobaltbot (Jul 27, 2010)

That sucks!  GET BETTER SOON!!


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 27, 2010)

Hope he is better soon.

 I have to ask , were any bottles hurt in the crash[]


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 27, 2010)

Please give us an update on Jim's progress.


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 27, 2010)

Hey Bob,

 Give that brother o'yours a great big ABN Well Wish from all the folks here.


----------



## PrivyCheese (Jul 27, 2010)

I wish him well....How about the name of the hospital..his full name....I would love to send him a card.


----------



## potstone (Jul 27, 2010)

I hope Jim gets well soon, my thoughts and prayers are with him.
 Greg


----------



## Penn Digger (Jul 28, 2010)

Best wishes and prayers for a speedy recovery epack!  Sorry for your bad luck.  I have been a victim of dumb-ass drivers myself a few times and feel for ya.  Once went through a windshield and ended up laying in the road because of it.  Hang in there my friend.  Physical therapy really sucks.  Hopefully your typing fingers and all are just fine.  Really sucks being laid up though.  At least you're still livin' on.  Sadly, could have been worse I am sure.  Get well soon and keep it goin' on the forum!

 PD


----------



## ktbi (Jul 28, 2010)

Wow..what rotten luck...Please give him my best and I will say a prayer for his speedy recovery...Ron


----------



## Stardust (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks for letting us know...
 Let him know he is in my thoughts and prayers.
 GET WELL SOON!!!!!!!!!! []


----------



## kvs1207 (Jul 28, 2010)

Sure hope Jims brother Bob is legit. I sent some money via pay pal for a bottle and as of yet not heard back about it. Any updates sure would be nice.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 29, 2010)

Anybody heard back on anything here?


----------



## Stickeygreen4476 (Jul 29, 2010)

I hope all goes well. We are pulling for you.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 29, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: kvs1207
> 
> Sure hope Jims brother Bob is legit. I sent some money via pay pal for a bottle and as of yet not heard back about it. Any updates sure would be nice.


 

 Noticed epackage's name at the user list this morn,...p.m.d him twice, asking for an update, but didn't get a response...?


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 29, 2010)

Jeepers!

 Jim, heal fast my friend! The is place ain't going to be the same without you!


----------



## kvs1207 (Jul 29, 2010)

I heard from Jims brother Bob. He sent an email saying that my payment was recieved. We'll see about the bottle being shipped or not. I'm still up in the air on the legitamacy of this situtation. Time will tell. In any case, I really hope Jim fairs well.
 Karl


----------



## kungfufighter (Jul 29, 2010)

Why would you question "the legitimacy of this situation?"  Just curious...


----------



## kvs1207 (Jul 29, 2010)

Only because Jims email was hacked awhile back.
 I do think that everthing is on the up and up but you always have to be careful when dealing through third party.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jul 29, 2010)

http://www.epackage@msn.com   This is an email address I have coresponded with Jim before at.I know this was a legitamate email address 6 months ago.
 The only thing I find odd about the situation is no updates on Jims medical condition from his brother Bob. Enough people have expressed their concerns here at the forum to warrant that at least.Like Joe said this morning someone logged in as epackage this morning at 8:44 wouldnt that person if it was a brother or other family member with login privlages taken thirty seconds to say Jim is doing better or he is still in serious condition and cant talk now,or he says hi and he will write as soon as he can ect ect.The brother also stated that the accident occured last week.Jims last post at this forum was 1 pm this past Friday the 23rd.So the accident had'nt occured yet of this time.The choice of words at the end of Bobs paragraph (I promise to do my best to make sure that everyone gets what they have coming to them) almost sounds like a movie where the guy go's postal and kills everyone............................................Maybe this will lure out Brother Bob to post some sort of update.I hope Jim is doing better now.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 29, 2010)

So - what's the alternative - that someone has murdered him for a few measley bucks in bottle money? If he weren't in an accident, he would've been signed on, I would think. I hope he is getting better.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jul 29, 2010)

The last line in my response is a play on his brother Bobs own words Kate. Jims a friend.I am very concerned about him.I wish his brother would update us soon as not knowing is tough.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 30, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: pyshodoodle
> 
> So - what's the alternative - that someone has murdered him for a few measley bucks in bottle money? If he weren't in an accident, he would've been signed on, I would think. I hope he is getting better.


 

 I wondered about that too, Kate, but I also p.m.d him twice during that hour this a.m., "Could we please have an update on Jim?"  Steve's correct in that Jim's brother came on saying that Jim was more concerned about the folks here, than his utility bills, etc....I mean, if you read this post, wouldn't _you_ respond? I would. It makes me somewhat uneasy too.[sm=rolleyes.gif] Let's hope all's well.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 30, 2010)

Navigating the forum takes a little learning, too... Doesn't anyone know him personally that can get us an update?


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jul 30, 2010)

What if Bob was really Ray Finkle. Finkle is Einhorn Einhorn is Finkle,Laces out Dan.Those fire roads in The Jersey pines are dark and unforgiving.


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 30, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: Steve/sewell
> 
> The last line in my response is a play on his brother Bobs own words Kate. Jims a friend.I am very concerned about him.I wish his brother would update us soon as not knowing is tough.


 
 I noticed that right away too, Steve.  That and the email hacking thing had me a little puzzled.  I wasn't going to mention it because I thought it might look too conspiracy theory-ish.  I'm glad I wasn't the only one.  I hope everything is alright with Jim.  He has been a great and generous member here.


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 30, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: lobeycat
> 
> We've become a bit jaded in this computerized world I suppose, aye?
> Jim's brother Bob asked for people to contact him both paid and unpaid. I suppose this could be part of his diobolical scheme to defraud the good people of this forum. I sure Bob is booking passage on Disney's Carnival Cruise Line to make his get-away to the sunny Bahama's with his $37.58 haul.
> ...


 
 Sorry, have to laugh at this![]  I'm sure Jim will too when he gets better.


----------



## Nickevlau (Jul 30, 2010)

I received an email on the 26th from the brother that a check was received and package was being shipped.  I have to imagine that there is a lot going on right now.  Besides that, for someone to step in and take care of another's affairs takes a lot of effort and time, one heck of a learning curve. Prayers.


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 30, 2010)

Yeah, his brother is probably upset and might not feel like talking to anyone right now.  I can imagine how it must feel when a family member is sick or injured.  Prayers for Jim.


----------



## glass man (Jul 30, 2010)

WE ARE PRAYING FOR JIM...PERIOD! JAMIE AND NINA


----------



## kvs1207 (Jul 30, 2010)

Bob, Jims brother said he lives and works about 150 miles south of Jim and hopes to be able to get back with us over the week end or asap, at least thats what he told me in an email. Still hoping for Jims speedy return. 
 Karl


----------



## kvs1207 (Aug 2, 2010)

Anyone here from Jim or his brother Bob? I haven't. 
 Karl


----------



## woody (Aug 2, 2010)

Last Login 8/1/2010 3:26:46 PM


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 2, 2010)

I just called Jim and left a voicemail.. I'll let you folks know if I hear anything..


----------



## kvs1207 (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I sent email. I'm sure everyone is busy with thier own lives as well as trying to help Jim with his.


----------



## epackage (Aug 4, 2010)

Hi folks, first I want to apologize for not getting your bottles out but my brother who lives down the shore and who has a very hectic work and family schedule was a little overwhelmed with all the different bottles I have here waiting to be shipped out, so I told him no need to worry the greatest people around are members of this forum and if anyone will understand they will. I just got let out of the hospital today and I am at my parents house in the next town over until Sunday, mom wants to make sure her baby boy is really ok and can get around on his own. I will be sending out each and every bottle on Monday and I will contact every member with a tracking number so you can be sure of where your bottle or bottles are at all times after that.

     I will do my best to also throw in extra bottles where I can since I know what most of you like, and if there are any issues please feel free tyo e-mail me now that I have a computer on hand. The accident screwed up my knee, neck and back but I am really feeling pretty darn good, I have to keep the knee brace on until I go see the doctor on Monday but everything else feels okay and I want to thank everyone who e-mailed me or wrote something in this thread it is much appreciated. It's funny how the littlest things and happenings can scare people off, with my e-mail getting hacked a few weeks ago and then this kid hitting me at a pretty high speed I can see where some people might have figured this was some sort of scam, but I can assure you for $10-50 here and there that I'm not that way and all is well with your purchases.

     I am sorry for the hassles but it was just all unavoidable, and as for my brother he really was shocked at how many bottles I have here. I have about 20 cases of bottles alone just waiting to be sold or put on e-bay or traded, and this doesn't count my Paterson bottles. Once again please forgive me and thanx for being so understanding dusing this rough patch, it really is touching even though I fully expected it from all the fine people here. Charlie I don't have my cell phone I think it's in my van at the body shop, I'll be in touch and it's great to hear from you as always my dear friend. Talk to you all soon.....:O)

         JIM


----------



## epackage (Aug 4, 2010)

One more thing, after reading thru the posts, my brother logged in a few times and told me he was gonna ask people for some help and keep people updated but he saw a few posts that made him question whether or not he should say anything. He didn't know my e-mail had been hacked and he didn't want to say or do the wrong thing in fear of screwing up my relationship with all of you so he felt it better just to keep himself distanced from any contraversy for fear of ending up with my size 14 shoe burried in his butt.......LOL

                            Jim


----------



## kvs1207 (Aug 4, 2010)

LOL!! Your foot is that big? Bob tried. We all understand, at least I do. You out of the hospital? Hope you're recovering.
 Karl


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 4, 2010)

Good to see you on here Jim[]--------take it slow and easy----------------Fred.


----------



## epackage (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanx Fred...Yes Karl I am in the next town over with mom & dad until sunday, she doesn't want me hobbling around in this knee brace so it's the life of Reilly until I get home from the doctor Monday......:O)


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 4, 2010)

Glad to see you're back and going to be ok!


----------



## epackage (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanx PD, happy to be back........:O)


----------



## Steve/sewell (Aug 4, 2010)

Hi Jim,As your brother said you will all get what you have coming to you...........................and they have,............they have their friend back on the road to recovery who also happens to be second nicest Jersey guy on the forum next to cyberdigger.[] Glad your still with us and I am am glad you weren't on your motorcycle.God bless you!!!


----------



## epackage (Aug 4, 2010)

Steve thank you for the very kind words, you're another of the very fine people I have enjoyed getting to know here and I hope that lasts for many years to come......:O)


----------



## THE BADGER (Aug 4, 2010)

sorry to hear of your accident epac,kind of heard about it late im glad to see everything is alright and you are okay.you just never know when things like this happen it only takes a split second to have your life changed.also,thats a hell of a brother you got there to help out with your affairs.just wanted to say im glad you're okay. THE BADGER


----------



## blobbottlebob (Aug 5, 2010)

Welcome back. Glad to hear you're feeling better. (And aren't mom's great!)


----------



## epackage (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanx Badger and Bob and yes they are the best, Badger I still have the mag's if you're interested, just let me know....Jim


----------



## JOETHECROW (Aug 5, 2010)

Jim,....you're back!!?? Good Deal


----------



## Poison_Us (Aug 5, 2010)

Welcome back!  Glad to hear you still in good spirits and back on the mend. [&:]


----------



## bostaurus (Aug 5, 2010)

Very glad to hear you are out of the hospital!  Now don't over do it.  Listen to your mom.
 Welcome back!


----------



## Jim (Aug 5, 2010)

Good to see you back, Jim. Wrecks suck, especially when it's not your fault. Glad to hear that you're well on your way to recovery.  ~Jim


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 6, 2010)

Hey Jim,

 Welcome back. I'm glad you're ok & on the mend. Bite those doctors...




Available from.


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 8, 2010)

Glad you're on the road to recovery, Jim!  Get well soon!


----------



## epackage (Aug 8, 2010)

Hi again everyone, I am hoping to have all the bottles out tomorrow but I am feeling a bit under the weather this morning and I hope it goes away soon so I can get everyone taken care of. Please bear with me.....Jim


----------



## JOETHECROW (Aug 8, 2010)

Hang in there Jim.


----------



## bombboy (Aug 8, 2010)

Hey Jim, 
 Get to feeling better, thats what matters most. BTW, I sent you an email also.
 Mark


----------



## epackage (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanx Joe & Mark, I made the mistake of coming home even though I didn't feel well and had the first casualty of my accident. I slipped and bumped into my armoire and knocked over one of my quart hutch's and busted the lip, I am back at my folks house until the doc takes the brace off of my leg, hopefully tomorrow.... I hope those fine people waiting for bottles can be patient with me.........
                     Jim


----------



## Stickeygreen4476 (Aug 10, 2010)

Glad to hear you made it. Sorry to hear about the bottle. Hopefully it is not a super hard one to get. But being a quart hutch kinda ensures its not an easy find.


----------



## epackage (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanx Stickey, doc still has me in this damn brace so I hope to be out of it by this weekend.....still with the folks until then....food is great but mom won't let me do a thing....LOL


----------



## Stardust (Aug 11, 2010)

Hey Jim, 
 GLAD YOU ARE ON THE MEND.
 My new leg brace ripped my comforter,
 and I've fallen into too many things, smashing
 part of a hand made bamboo bird cage. 
 This morning with the nurse I took it off. lol!

 Hope yours is better made than the crap
 they gave me with cut backs at hospitals.
 = D lol!

 Try to enjoy this little R&R and just go
 with the flow. Feel better soon. my
 thought & prayers r with u.

 stardust~


----------



## epackage (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanx Star, I hope you get better as well......:O)


----------



## kvs1207 (Aug 11, 2010)

Jim, Sounds like maybe moms cooking is making you top heavy. lol Take care.
 Karl


----------



## Wangan (Aug 11, 2010)

Glad to know you are feeling better and doing good.Take it easy.  -Tim


----------



## epackage (Aug 11, 2010)

LOL at Karl (it really does suck breaking that quart hutch though) and thanx Tim.....


----------



## cc6pack (Aug 13, 2010)

Jim

 Just got caught up on this thread, glad to hear you're outta the horsepital[]. Don't try to rush the recovery, and when the rehab starts don't cut it short the harder you push in rehab the better off you will be later on. I know it will hurt but just grin and bear it.  Glad to see you back posting.


----------

